# Help needed



## reaper (Aug 10, 2007)

I was thinking the other day about this record I had when I was 6 or 7. It was a floppy or flexi record I got off of a Honeycomb cereal box back in the late 70s. Ive been looking all over the web for it and cant seem to find it, cant find one on ebay either.
Does anybody have or can find any info for me, any mp3 or links?
The only thing I remember is it was a story about walking into an old house down a long hall, up the stairs and there was a box or a chest at the end of the story, in it was a (loud scay voice) THING!!!!
It used to scare the crap out of me!!! 
So if anybody can PLEASE help me find more info on it, that would be awesome!!!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a flexi I posted at my Halloween blog:

*Cereal Box Halloween Flexi's*

As I've come to understand all of these stories were taken off from the Wade Denning Pickwick LP *"Famous Ghost Stories With Scary Sounds"*.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok. Here you go. This file contains 2 stories. The second one you're looking for is called "Lonely, Lonely". At least that is the only title I can find for it.

*SPOOKY STORIES FLEXI*


----------



## reaper (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep, thanks Halloweiner, that's the one, cant believe I was so scared of such a corny story, but then again I was just a kid.


----------



## velvetmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Halloweiner,
I am DYING for a copy of Lonely Lonely House!
P l e e e a s e help me.
The link to the MP3 in this blog i dead.

Super appreciate it, VelvetMike


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I used to have several of those flexi records. Damn that makes me feel old.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a friend's blog where he has shared all of my flexi's in 1 file:

*Halloween Flexi Pack Rar File*


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you halloweiner, that was very cool of you to post the link. Boy does that bring back some great memories. now check this out for more great memories. COLLECTOR: MONA LISA


----------

